# Yellow 14.



## GT (Jun 20, 2005)

Cancelled.


----------



## Erich (Jun 20, 2005)

the black men did not put in a claim file or combat report with the Stafflekapitän whom then went to upper eschelonsGruppen and then Kommandeur to be filed to the above for Abschußeliste 

they did count the number of mg and kanon rounds used per mission after the combat a/c was gone over then readied for another combat mission. the combat reprot was made out by the pilot and any witnesses to the combat operation/victory claimed


----------

